# Italy to Greece ferry April- need we book ?



## Grizzly

We're hoping to go to Greece leaving via ferry from Italy ( Venice or Ancona) in mid-April.

We don't want to book as, for various family reasons, we might have to cancel at the last minute. We wonder if it is sensible to turn up unbooked ? We could manage a few days wait at the port if necessary but clearly longer than that would be a bit of a non-starter.

We're happy to go from either port; can anyone advise which one we are more likely to get a last minute ticket ?

Thanks

G


----------



## bigfoot

Don Madge is the expert on this. I booked but my chum didn't and managed the same crossing,but the port is a bit like the starting grid at Le Mans! Best to try for a return to Venice as it generally comes in at dawn.
This is probably the only time you will see St. Marks Square empty!!


----------



## teemyob

*Expert*

Or try Maxine aka "bess91"

Trev


----------



## CaptainBligh

Grizzly said:


> We're hoping to go to Greece leaving via ferry from Italy ( Venice or Ancona) in mid-April.
> 
> We don't want to book as, for various family reasons, we might have to cancel at the last minute. We wonder if it is sensible to turn up unbooked ? We could manage a few days wait at the port if necessary but clearly longer than that would be a bit of a non-starter.
> 
> We're happy to go from either port; can anyone advise which one we are more likely to get a last minute ticket ?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> G


At that time of the year I would be happy not to book. We travelled from Venice in September and there were 3 English motorhomes who hadn't booked and they got on the next ferry to leave.

Venice or Ancona ? Maybe more ferries from Ancona - shorter trip, but check which do "camping on board". Not all ferries do it and they have been known to change ships due to maintenance issues etc.

Captain Bligh :brave:


----------



## SaddleTramp

Hi Grizzly, Done it many times mate, What I usually do is travel across then about a day or so before I want to travel I either phone up or turn up at docks and book, Sometimes I have been lucky and got on same day sometimes next day, but never had to wait long.

I suggest Ancona may be the best as they have cut back on Sailings from Venice.

:lol:

Sorry Should not have put Mate. Just a way of speaking where I come from.


----------



## Grizzly

Many thanks to all for your replies; we now feel confident to turn up and go and this has cheered us no end ! We were beginning to wonder if we should just play it safe and go to Spain or somewhere.

I'm now about to start on the exciting bit of planning what to do and see. We don't usually do that but we've never been to Greece before and don't want to miss too much !

Thanks again

G


----------



## fatwallet

Hi Grizzly. We have gone from Bari in apr/may and just tipped up and got on the next ferry, Never booked same on the return.


----------



## Autoquest

Only sailed from Venice myself but have heard that a lot of livestock are shipped out from Bari and it can get a little unpleasant.... Crime might be an issue down there as well IMHO


----------



## Grizzly

Autoquest said:


> Only sailed from Venice myself but have heard that a lot of livestock are shipped out from Bari and it can get a little unpleasant.... Crime might be an issue down there as well IMHO


...thanks for that ! It would be just our luck to get parked next to a truckful of something smelly and noisy on the boat.

G


----------



## pippin

_something smelly and noisy on the boat_

Nah, I doubt parties of English school kids get that far on trips!


----------



## Grizzly

pippin said:


> Nah, I doubt parties of English school kids get that far on trips!


   

G


----------

